# concrete basement wall



## knlsand (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,
My name is Mike and im new to this site and hope someone here can answer my question.
I am in the process of finishing my basement that has poured concrete walls. One of the walls along the stairs is concrete and I want to cover it. Moisture isnt a problem because the garage is over that wall. Can I just skim coat the wall with a light weight plaster to keep stair width to max?


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Mike. Welcome to the forums and happy new year.  

Shouldn't be a problem as long as there's no paint or sealer of any type. I'd use Durobond 90 but someone else might have better suggestions.


----------



## knlsand (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the fast reply Toolguy and suggestion of Durobond 90. And yes the wall is free of paint or sealer.


----------

